# The number of the beast......



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

There is a moment in every good horror film where the audience gets to see the 'real' face of the baddie character.....I'm thinking of the bit where they part Damien's hair to see the 666 or maybe Jack Nicholson's 'Here's Johnny' moment. Well here is the true nature of our lovely girl....remember, the camera never lies


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And the obligatory 'so wadda YOU gonna do about it huh?'


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh and just so you don't have nightmares, an innocent Popster at the beach today


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha!! Very good and funny too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

aaaarrrgggghhhhhhh scary

Love the beach photo - that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> There is a moment in every good horror film where the audience gets to see the 'real' face of the baddie character.....I'm thinking of the bit where they part Damien's hair to see the 666 or maybe Jack Nicholson's 'Here's Johnny' moment. Well here is the true nature of our lovely girl....remember, the camera never lies


What the ......
Oh my - that's funny
It's like you've stumbled across a lost little alien in the crops!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Petrifying Poppy, like a villain from a comic book, striking fear into the heart of grassland creatures everywhere.  

Wow that is one picturesque beach you have there.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Petrifying....alien...striking fear into the heart....scary......none of the words used by the breeder when we picked Poppy up, strange that eh?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Spooky.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just need the creepy music now.....who can think of the line they would use to promote the Poppy Horror film?!....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it! Ozzy has one eye that turns red like that. So creepy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll go with Texas Chainsaw Massacre's _'Who will survive and what will be left of them?'_


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> just need the creepy music now.....who can think of the line they would use to promote the Poppy Horror film?!....


"Don't go into the field........ Who knows what lurks between the crops........"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Reminds me of that spooky film Signs with Mel Gibson.... corn fields are dangerous places...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Reminds me of that horror film...
Children of the corn
3rd one in from the right.... It's poppy making her debut appearance!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoa! What is that? That's a perfect animated version gulp :behindsofa:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

some great idea's there - how about it came from behind the corn, or following your link Tacey (too spooky)- Puppies of the Corn, (doesn't sound too scary though, oh and that would be the name not the promotional line).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> some great idea's there - how about it came from behind the corn, or following your link Tacey (too spooky)- Puppies of the Corn, (doesn't sound too scary though, oh and that would be the name not the promotional line).


Just had a catch up on your face books and web page, I so wish you were nearer to me dawn, all the dogs you do look amazing.
No plattypusspoo looks going on in your salon! X
Ps love Dudley's face book page, I would like on there but I don't do face book


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Love Dudley's FB page. What a star! The puppy horror film could only be entitled "Paws - just when you thought it safe to go into the garden"


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have fun with Dudley's pic's for facebook, and as for the grooming Tracey, of course i don't put any photo's on when the dogs don't look good! - but of course they all do!! (she says very modestly) actually had one of the all off like a sheep's fleece groom to do on a cockapoo recently, even then the owner said it looked better than they were imagining so that was good - helped that the muzzle wasn't too matted.


----------

